# Engine revs while going downhill



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

My '17 LT (built Dec. '16) shifts very noticeably IMHO. Anyway, I have noticed lately while coasting downhill on a good size hill, the RPM's really go up--like to 3,000 at 45 mph. Is this normal? I mean, the car is coasting. Thanks. The car has 17K miles.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The trans will downshift while coasting to provide some engine braking......you will see this (and hear it) as a RPM increase.
Most noticeable if the cruise control is being used.

Based on your description, normal operation.

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep, sounds about right. It is engine braking down the hill, with the fuel cut off, so it has to downshift accordingly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes. The Gen 2 grade shifts often. It's actually quite helpful in my hilly neighborhood, keeps my foot off the brakes. 

It also holds gears UPhill...a bit too long IMO. Some shifts happen over 3k where it could easily climb the hill in the next gear up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I drive down a mountain every afternoon, from 2700 ft down to 1300 on a 6% grade. I actually had to downshift to 3rd to maintain 55. My wife's Equinox and my new Ram downshifts themselves to maintain the correct cruise setting.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

My Gen1 will downshift if I ride the brakes for about 5-7 seconds or so. That's just part of "torque management".


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> My Gen1 will downshift if I ride the brakes for about 5-7 seconds or so. That's just part of "torque management".


As does mine. The Diesel engine provides considerable drag when not accelerating so I find I hardly have to touch the brakes on most hills when it does this.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

LiveTrash said:


> The Diesel engine provides considerable drag when not accelerating so I find I hardly have to touch the brakes on most hills when it does this.


Is that a function of the automatic transmission? My car is a manual and I've found that it is a typical diesel engine, I.E., without a throttle plate that closes as you lift off the accelerator there is almost no engine braking at all.


----------

